# Headlight Assembly



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay, so I need some help guys. I can't seem to figure out how to get the driver side headlight Assembly out. Where are all of the anchor points? Or would moving the fuse box be less work to gain more access to the rear of the housing.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

You need to remove the front bumper cover and front grill assembly. I saw how my dealer did it when replacing both headlights on warranty a while ago. Here's a pic taken in the shop.

https://i.imgur.com/IHqx0OC.jpg


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Well I am attempting to do this, but I've got two stubborn clips that attach the bumper cover to the fender that I can't seem to get out. Any ideas? Has anyone else taken the bumper cover off a 16-17 Cruze?


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

cnc99 said:


> Well I am attempting to do this, but I've got two stubborn clips that attach the bumper cover to the fender that I can't seem to get out. Any ideas? Has anyone else taken the bumper cover off a 16-17 Cruze?


On my 2014, I had to use a very small flat head and press down on the clip and pull, ended up scratching my paint, on the other side I just pulled as hard as I could and it came out, the clip bent though. Went back on fine. But they need a lot of pull to get off, even with a flat head. Sad to see the new models have the same goofy clips.


----------

